# Hank photoshoot!



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Well my version of one:lol:

Im terrible at taking pictures but seeing that I have a bad cold and nothing to do, I will grace you all with Hanks presence


going for a stroll










Demanding Scritches



















Showing off her pretty pearls


----------



## salmonkook (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful bird, I can't get over how much Hank looks like Lolita.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Minus the gray in her crest, Hank is almost a carbon copy of Buddie .


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Look how beautiful she is


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hank is gorgeous and Tony is secretly in love LOL
I love your set up by the way. 
And that picture of her stretching her wing is perfect


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, and if you get her a boyfriend one day, you can name him Frank, LOL


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Seven11 said:


> Minus the gray in her crest, Hank is almost a carbon copy of Buddie .





salmonkook said:


> Beautiful bird, I can't get over how much Hank looks like Lolita.


Looks like Hank has a lot of twins out there 
The more the merrier


eduardo said:


> Oh, and if you get her a boyfriend one day, you can name him Frank, LOL


Thanks Dee!
I do want to get her a boyfriend one day(hopefully after my internship)
I was confused on what to do. Since I have a girl with a boys name do I go for a boy with a girls name? Then if I end up with a girl instead do I give her a boys name to be fair
Frank and Hank do sound like a good team:lol:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very beautiful


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

urbandecayno5 said:


> Looks like Hank has a lot of twins out there
> The more the merrier
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I think Frank and Hank sounds good! 
When is your internship? You are about to graduate, right?


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

It starts in July so maybe mid fall I'll be done(hopefully)
I already mentioned getting a "Frank" as a graduation gift


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I love her set up as well!  Great pics!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

she's beautiful!!
where did you get her climbing net thing on the wall? love it


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> she's beautiful!!
> where did you get her climbing net thing on the wall? love it


Thanks!
I don't remember where I got it. I do remember when I received it I almost died. The net is big enough for an African Grey. It was gigantic and didn't think Hank would climb it. She loves it. Sits ontop preens and climbs it like a pro:lol: 

The closest thing I could find is this 

http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Bird-Toys/I/Jungle-Fever-Rope.aspx


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't believe you are terrible at taking photos. These are lovely, and Hank's colouring is so beautiful


----------

